
Kim Dotcom’s Extradition Hearing Delayed Until 2013 - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcoms-extradition-hearing-delayed-until-2013-120710/
======
snapdata
I still cannot see the US winning this case. They made too many mistakes and
the public's perception has shifted to innocence.

